# الارق والتفكير اثناء النوم ايضاً..



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*الارق والتفكير اثناء النوم ايضا..*​
قسم الأطباء النفسيين أسباب الأرق إلى ثلاثة مجموعات وهي :
 *الأسباب النفسية*​ 
    * الاضطرابات النفسية: وهو أكثر أسباب الأرق شيوعا. وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن 40% من المصابين بالأرق لديهم اضطرابات نفسية. والأسباب النفسية التي تسبب الأرق متعددة فمنها الاكتئاب والقلق والضغوط العائلية والوظيفية وغيرها. والمصاب بالأرق الناتج عن اضطرابات نفسية لا يدرك في معظم الحالات أن السبب في إصابته بالأرق يتعلق باضطرابات نفسية. ويخشى الكثير من الناس بأن يوصفوا بأنهم مرضى نفسيين. ولكن نظرا لشيوع الاضطرابات النفسية كأحد أهم الأسباب للأرق يجب استكشاف احتمال وجود الأسباب النفسية عند المصابين بالأرق. ويشكو المصابون بالأكتئاب من الاستيقاظ المبكر بينما يعاني المصابون بالقلق من صعوبة الدخول في النوم
    * المنومات والمهدئات : يؤدي استعمال المنومات على اضطراب في نوعية النوم وقد تسبب نعاسا أثناء النهار.
 
.
*الأسباب العضوية*

وهي متعددة وقد يحتاج الطبيب إلى إجراء دراسة للنوم لتشخيص بعد هذه الأسباب. ومن هذه الأسباب:

    * مرض في الجسم كتلك التي تسبب آلاما في الظهر أو المفاصل أو البطن أو الصداع أو الحرارة وعلاج الأرق في هذه الحالة يكون في علاج المرض الأساسي
    * الاضطرابات التنفسية: ومنها الشخير وتوقف التنفس أثناء النوم، توقف التنفس المركزي وخاصة عند المصابين بهبوط القلب، والحساسية التنفسية لمجرى الهواء العلوي أو السفلي.
    * ارتداد الحمض إلى المرئ: وتعني استرجاع الحمض من المعدة إلى المرئ وأحيانا يصل الحمض إلى البلعوم. وهذا أحد الأسباب المعروفة لتقطع النوم والأرق.
    * متلازمة حركة الساقين غير المستقرة.
    * النوم غير المريح "دخول موجات اليقظة على موجات النوم العميق" (نوم الألفا دلتا): المصابون بهذا الاضطراب قد ينامون لساعات كافية ولكنهم لا يشعرون بالنشاط والحيوية عند استيقاظهم. وهم يصفون نومهم عادة بالنوم الخفيف جدا وعدم القدرة على الاستغراق في النوم. والمصابون بهذا الاضطراب لا يحصلون على النوم العميق بصورة طبيعية.
    ** الألم: الألم مهما كانت أسبابه قد يؤدي إلى الأرق.
    * أسباب طبية أخرى: كالشلل الرعاش وأمراض الكلى واضطراب الغدة الدرقية السكر وغيرها.
* 
الأسباب السلوكية والبيئية والأجواء المحيطة

    * تناول وجبة ثقيلة قبل النوم : ويؤدي ذلك إلى عسر الهضم الذي يسبب الأرق.
* التدخين : من المعروف أن النيكوتين الموجود في التبغ مادة مثيرة للدماغ، يمكن أن تسبب الأرق.
    * شرب الكحول.
    * تناول القهوة أو الشاي قبل وقت قصير من النوم.
* الضجيج : فبعض الناس لا يستطيع النوم بسبب ما حوله من ضجيج.
    * الطيران البعيد والعمل في الليل : ويحدث ذلك عند الطيارين والممرضات والعاملين في فترات متغيرة من اليوم.
* عدم الانتظام في مواعيد النوم والاستيقاظ.
    * الأرق المكتسب (الأرق السيكوفيزيولوجي): وهنا يعاني المصاب من الأرق نتيجة لبعض العوارض الاجتماعية أو الضغوط النفسية ولكن بعد زوال السبب الذي أدى للأرق تستمر مشكلة الأرق مع المريض وذلك بسبب اكتساب المريض عادات خاطئة في النوم خلال الفترة السابقة ويصبح المريض مشغول الذهن وكثير القلق من احتمال عدم نومه ويدخله ذلك في حلقة مفرغة تزيد من مشكلة الأرق عنده. وهؤلاء المرضى قد ينامون بشكل أفضل خارج منازلهم.
* الخمول والكسل: فقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الأشخاص الذين يعيشون حياة خاملة ينامون بصورة أسوأ من الذين يعيشون حياة نشطة مليئة بالحيوية. والرياضيون بصورة عامة ينامون أفضل من الخاملين.
* الإفراط في استخدام المنبهات أو استخدام الكحول: والمنبهات تشتمل على المشروبات المنبهة كالقهوة والشاي والكولا والشوكولا. كما أن دخان السجائر يعتبر من المنبهات. أما بالنسبة للكحول فإنه من المثبت علميا أنه يؤدي إلى الأرق وتقطع النوم كما أنه يزيد من اضطرابات التنفس أثناء النوم.
* عدم القيام بجهد جسماني : فيكثر الأرق عند الذين يعملون في المكاتب أو الذين لا يبذلون جهدجسديا كبيرا.

علاج الأرق
العلاج الطبي
 
في حالة ما إذا كان الأرق ناتجا عن مرض عضوي أو نفسي فإنه يجب علاج هذا المرض ليزول الأرق. لذا فالعلاج الحقيقي هو وضف الأدوية المناسبة. ومن هذه الأدوية:

    * الأقراص المنومة وأشهرها البنزوديازيبين مثل الفاليوم، إلا أن معظمها يسبب نوعا من التعود، حيث يصبح المريض لا يستطيع النوم بدون الدواء، وقد يحتاج الأمر إلى تقليل الجرعة بالتدريج لكسر اعتماد المريض على الدواء.
    * أحيانا تستخدم مضادات الحساسية مثل الدايفينهايدرامين للمساعدة على النوم، فكما هو معروف فإن النعاس من الآثار الجانبية لمضادات الحساسية. أحيانا توصف أقراص الميلاتونين حيث يقوم الميلاتونين بضبط دورة الاستيقاظ والنوم لدى الإنسان.
    * توصف أحيانا مضادات الاكتئاب لما لها من أثر مهدئ.
    * للأعشاب أيضا دور في العلاج، مثل نبات الفاليريانا الذي يتم تعبئته الآن في كبسولات ووصفه لمصابي الأرق، وأيضا الكاموميل (الشيح) وحشيشة اللافندر.
** أما العلاج الشعبي للأرق* فهو شرب اللبن الدافئ، وقد وجد أن اللبن الدافئ يحتوي على نسبة عالية من التريبتوفان، وهو مهدئ طبيعي. وجد أيضا أن إضافة العسل إلى اللبن يؤدي إلى سرعة امتصاص الجسم للتريبتوفان.

*خطوات للمساعدة للتخلص من الأرق*

    * الذهاب إلى النوم في موعد ثابت، والاستيقاظ يوميا في موعد ثابت.
    * الامتناع عن شرب المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة لعدة ساعات قبل النوم واستبدالها بمشروبات أخرى كالحليب مثلا.
    * تجنب الغفوات النهارية.
    * لا تسهر كثيراً، وعود نفسك على الذهاب إلى الفراش في ساعة محددة كل ليلة سواء كنت متعباً أو لا. وحاول أن تستيقظ في نفس الوقت كل يوم فهذا قد يفيدك في تنظيم نومك.
    * احرص على أن تكون غرفة النوم مريحة، معتدلة الحرارة، خالية من الإزعاج وينبغي أن تكون هادئة مظلمة.
    * اجعل غرفة النوم للنوم فقط ولا يكن السرير صلباً ولا رخواً متهالكاً.
    * القيام ببعض التمارين الرياضية كالمشي، وعدم الإجهاد بتمارين عنيفة فقد يكون مفعولها عكسيا.
    * الابتعاد عن الكحول، فالكحول قد يساعد على النوم في بداية الأمر، لكنك بكل تأكيد سوف يستيقظ الشخص بعد ساعات قليلة.
    * عدم تناول العشاء متأخرا، بل قبل ساعات من النوم، وليكن العشاء خفيفاً.
    * إذا لم تستطع ان تنام بصورة جيدة خلال الليل، حاول ان لا تنام خلال ساعات النهار، وقاوم النوم حتى المساء كي تنام بصورة أفضل. نومك خلال النهار لتعويض ساعات الليل، يجعل نومك أصعب خلال الليل.
    * حاول ان تأخذ قسطا من الراحة والاسترخاء بصورة جيدة قبل ذهابك إلى السرير.
    * إذا كان هناك موضوع يقلقك، ولا تستطيع عمل شيء تجاه هذا الأمر، اكتب هذا الموضوع في ورقة قبل أن تذهب إلى السرير، واكتب امامه بانك سوف تفكر به وتحاول حله في صباح الغد.
    * إذا لم تستطع النوم، فلا تبق في سريرك قلقا تفكر في كيف ستنام، انهض من سريرك وافعل شيئا تشعر انه يجعلك تسترخي مثل قراءة كتاب جيد ومسل، مشاهدة التلفزيون، بعد قليل سوف تشعر بالاجهاد وتشعر بانك ترغب في النوم.
    * هناك طريقة جيدة للعودة للنوم بصورة طبيعية، وهي الاستيقاظ مبكرا صباح كل يوم في نفس الوقت، مهما تأخرت في السهر في الليلة السابقة، وليكن ذلك بمساعدة ساعة منبهة، كذلك عليك ان لا تأوي إلى السرير مرة أخرى قبل الساعة العاشرة مساء. إذا قمت بهذا العمل لعدة ليال، فان نومك سينتظم بصورة طبيعية.
    * إذا قمت بفعل جميع هذه الاشياء ولم تستطع النوم بصورة جيدة، عندئذ يجب عليك استشارة طبيبك، وتستطيع ان تتحدث معه في أي موضوع يقلقك ويمنعك من النوم.

 عادات بعض الشعوب في التخلص من الأرق

    * في ألمانيا: ينصح الأطباء بتناول كوب من الحليب المحلى بالعسل قبل النوم مباشرة إذ إن الحليب يهدئ الأعصاب ويساعد على النوم.
    * في أمريكا: يتثاءب الأمريكي 10 مرات متتالية فيعمل التثاؤب على استرخاء العضلات والأعصاب مما يبدد الأرق ويساعد على الاستغراق في النوم.
** في فرنسا:* ينصح المصاب بالأرق بالنهوض من الفراش واستبدال الملاءة بأخرى ثم الاستسلام للنوم بدون التفكير في موضوع الأرق.
    * في الهند: رقصة الفيل هي الطريق إلى التغلب على الأرق! حيث يقوم المصاب بالأرق بتقليد اهتزازات الفيل بطريقة آلية وببطء شديد. فتبعث رتابة الحركات وتكرارها على الكسل وخمول العضلات مما يجلب النوم.


ويكيبيديااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااا 

ومعلومات رائعه

الرب يبارككم أخى الغالى كليــمو

​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى خالص كليمو*
*موضوع جميل ومفيد بجد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## جيلان (14 يوليو 2010)

*عجبتنى اوى رقصة الفيل دى هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا زومل*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا وممتاز للغاية واستفدت منة فعلا​*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2010)

*جاري القراءة والتطبيق ..... بس أنا مش مكتئب أنا نفسي أفصل بس من التفكير*

*شكراً يا حاج ولو في جديد أبقي أبعتلي ماسدج *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع مفيد جداااااااااا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## اني بل (15 يوليو 2010)

دا مرض العصر ربنا يعين المبتلي ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي للموضوع المهم


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

> * في الهند: رقصة الفيل هي الطريق إلى التغلب على الأرق! حيث يقوم المصاب بالأرق بتقليد اهتزازات الفيل بطريقة آلية وببطء شديد. فتبعث رتابة الحركات وتكرارها على الكسل وخمول العضلات مما يجلب النوم.


ههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي رقصة 
الفيل دي
شكرا كليمو للموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

mana_mana

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عجبتنى اوى رقصة الفيل دى هههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا زومل*



طويب يا زميلة

جووووووووووود


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وممتاز للغاية واستفدت منة فعلا​*



مشكووووووووور


----------



## jojo_angelic (17 يوليو 2010)

> * في الهند: رقصة الفيل هي الطريق إلى التغلب على الأرق! حيث يقوم المصاب بالأرق بتقليد اهتزازات الفيل بطريقة آلية وببطء شديد. فتبعث رتابة الحركات وتكرارها على الكسل وخمول العضلات مما يجلب النوم.


 
الاخ كليمـــو عجبتني هاي الطريقـــة ميرســي ليـــك


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسى لييك يا كليمو_
_موضووع مهم جدااا_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع حلو ومفيد
شكراا​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (25 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى اوى على الموضوع 

الجميل والمفيد ومهم جدا 

مشكوررررر كليموووووووووو

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 يوليو 2010)

مرسى كليمو على الموضوع 

والمعلومات المفيدة جدا ​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

*الأسباب النفسية*
* المنومات والمهدئات : يؤدي استعمال المنومات على اضطراب في نوعية النوم وقد تسبب نعاسا أثناء النهار.

انا دا سبب الارق بتاعى و بردة باخد مهدئات بس عرفت ان اضرارها كتير 
و سيباها على ربنا 
ميرسى يا كليمو ع الموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

jojo_angelic


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

دودوز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

صوفيا مجدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero

كويس اهم شيء الاتكال على الرب

مشكووورة


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

* في فرنسا: ينصح المصاب بالأرق بالنهوض من الفراش واستبدال الملاءة بأخرى ثم الاستسلام للنوم بدون التفكير في موضوع الأرق.
 * في الهند: رقصة الفيل هي الطريق إلى التغلب على الأرق! حيث يقوم المصاب بالأرق بتقليد اهتزازات الفيل بطريقة آلية وببطء شديد. فتبعث رتابة الحركات وتكرارها على الكسل وخمول العضلات مما يجلب النوم.

هههههههههههههه
عجبتنى اوى يغير الملاية دى 
ورقصة الفيل
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو للموضوع المميز
سلام يسوع معك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## Nemo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

** أما العلاج الشعبي للأرق* فهو شرب اللبن الدافئ، وقد وجد أن اللبن الدافئ يحتوي على نسبة عالية من التريبتوفان، وهو مهدئ طبيعي. وجد أيضا أن إضافة العسل إلى اللبن يؤدي إلى سرعة امتصاص الجسم للتريبتوفان.



فعلا اللبن دا له مفعول السحر
أيام الامتحانات كنت بشرب لبن دافى بليل عشان أنام من قلق الامتحانات
والصبح وانا داخلة اللجنة باخد معايا كمان علبة لبن عشان اهدى وانا بحل هههههههههه
بجد يمكن كنت معروفة بالكلية وسط صحابى باللبن وقت اللجنة ههههههههههههههه

موضوع هايل بجد وشرح وافى جدا كتر خيرك كليموووووووووو
ربنا يباركك وأحلى تقييم


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo

وانا زيك اللبن مش بوقفه ابداً

وخصوصاً قبل النوم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولتقييمك الغالي

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> الامتناع عن شرب المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة لعدة ساعات قبل النوم واستبدالها بمشروبات أخرى كالحليب مثلا.


 
رائع جدا يا كليمو

اللبن مفيد فى كل حاجة تقريبا

بس انا مش بحبه مبشربوش خالص​​​​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*tasoni queena

ممكن تشربيه بطريقة تانية

اللبن عندكم الحليب انما في حاجة اسمها

اللبن واعتقد ها تحبيها

شوفيها على جوجل..
*


----------

